# Rockwood Signature Ultralite



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here she is!!! HOME!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice!







Will you and the clan







be doing a little backyard camping tonight? Would be a good way to make sure the furnace works well


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

NICE!!! verrrry nice!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is a nice look rig, what is that smaller side slid i the front?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Wow that is a nice look rig, what is that smaller side slid i the front?


That's the wardrobe in the bedroom. The other side (downstairs) *IS *a superslide (yeah, pretty much the _ENTIRE_ side) w/ free standing table/chairs & L/R couch with ABSOLUTELY *HUGE* floor-to-ceiling "Atrium Windows" (yeah - I had SERIOUS window envy!!). This 5'er is only 33' but with those windows and the arched roof - - it seems REALLY big!! We'll be spending much of tomorrow "moving in". I'll try to get some inside photos then.

As for camping in the driveway tonight ,,,,, that's the plan!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats, Looks Great!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is to cool, I can't wait to see the inside. That is the one thing the Wife and I want is windows so after the DS gets out of collage we plan an getting a trailer for us. Have fun in it I know I would.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice rig!

But what's that white stuff on the ground?

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> what's that white stuff on the ground?


Looks like a really funny April's Fool joke!!!


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great rig! Enjoy!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice, very nice! Tell me your thoughts on towing it with the Tundra vs the TT.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow ! What a beauty ! Congratulations.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Dub said:


> Nice, very nice! Tell me your thoughts on towing it with the Tundra vs the TT.


Thanks, Dub!! I will (when it happens)







Hitch Rails & Timbrens went on today in prep for the hitch's arrival. Will then take her to the local Park n' Ride and try her out!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim B said:


> Wow ! What a beauty ! Congratulations.


Thanks, Jim. Once again, C/I of Kingston took VERY good care of us!


----------

